# Texlive 2010 will include FreeBSD executables



## everypot (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.tug.org/texlive/pretest.html

Finally, Texlive 2010(pretest) adds support for freebsd. Installing Texlive on freebsd will be much easier.

For those who want to install TeXLive-2009, follow the instruction here http://www.tug.org/texlive/ and then use the FreeBSD binaries created by Nikola LeÄiÄ‡  http://anthesphoria.net/FreeBSD/TeXLive-2009/bin/


----------

